# my first snared yote



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been reading these forms since the beginning on last summer and all the reading from you enthusiastic trappers has payed off now it is going to be a **** storm thanks to all. :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What was he doing? Hula hooping your snare loop?! :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Or did you flank strap him and buck him out? 
:beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

True, just another learning curve, loop size, i'd probably back your loop size down a bit, right around that 10" or so, they don't have to be huge, remember your point of aim is the head, if he can fit his head through the loop it's big enough.

Nice work by the way.

xdeano


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks xdeano we had some ran then it froze i what thinking that might have also been it but really not happy how it died but live and learn


----------

